# EF-M 11-22 Warning



## pharp (Aug 2, 2013)

I got an 11-22 from Henrys (Canada) a couple weeks ago. In the box was a yellow warning sheet (see attached). Appears this follows Canon’s note about firmware version 2.0.2; “The firmware upgrade also corrects a rare phenomenon that causes the EOS M controls to become unresponsive when the new EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is used”. I’m guessing this is _one_ reason Canon USA isn’t supporting this – at least for now. I can’t ever remember a case where a lens caused a camera to lock up – plenty of instances where older lenses simply wouldn’t work on newer bodies. It'll be interesting to see if any of the big US retailers decide to sell this grey market. 

Nice lens. Will post a couple of shots later.


----------

